# Australian wanting to marry Canadian partner



## aspacia (Jun 17, 2009)

My Canadian partner and I are living in Australia, having met online 2 years ago. We successfully went through the process to obtain temporary residency for him here - we lived togther for 12 months and provided all the evidence necessary. (part of that time we were together in Canada - me on a 6 month visitor's visa.) We are an older couple and our respective children are grown, so we are thinking of moving back to Ontario and marrying there. Can anyone advise us please? I understand that my partner would need to apply to sponsor me, once we arrive there. Any clues as to how long the process takes? I would be going in on a 6 month vistor's visa - is some sort of bridging visa granted (like here in Aus) once the application is received?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

aspacia said:


> My Canadian partner and I are living in Australia, having met online 2 years ago. We successfully went through the process to obtain temporary residency for him here - we lived togther for 12 months and provided all the evidence necessary. (part of that time we were together in Canada - me on a 6 month visitor's visa.) We are an older couple and our respective children are grown, so we are thinking of moving back to Ontario and marrying there. Can anyone advise us please? I understand that my partner would need to apply to sponsor me, once we arrive there. Any clues as to how long the process takes? I would be going in on a 6 month vistor's visa - is some sort of bridging visa granted (like here in Aus) once the application is received?


Provided you have lived together in a provable common-law relationship for at least 12 months your Canadian partner can sponsor you. Please read Sponsoring your family: Spouses and dependent children
There is no bridging visa in Canada.


----------



## aspacia (Jun 17, 2009)

Auld Yin, I appreciate your reply and will study the section you suggest. Am just concerned that once in Canada on a limited 6 month visa, there wouldn't be time to have my application processed.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

aspacia said:


> Auld Yin, I appreciate your reply and will study the section you suggest. Am just concerned that once in Canada on a limited 6 month visa, there wouldn't be time to have my application processed.


There is a high degree of probability that an visitor's visa extension would be granted if your sponsorship application is in process.


----------



## aspacia (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks again, and for such a prompt reply. This forum is such a help. I remember when we were in Canada, waiting to return to Australia, and wondering and worrying how my partner's temporary residency application would go. Reading this forum boosted my spirits. It was a very stressful time, we returned to Aus and applied. Had a mountain of paperwork. He was granted a bridging visa as his tourist visa had expired not long after we returned. Our Immigration case officer was initially unsatisfied that we had been together 12 months, so we needed to obtain more evidence .... stat decs from Canadian family. Then his temporary residency was granted, for which we were very grateful. He has been working hard here for a year, and now we are considering the next stage of our lives. We are so happy together, it's just a matter of deciding whether to live in Canada or Australia. 

I would like to say to anyone who is going through all the "red tape" of a residency application - perservere, and Good Luck! There is light at the end of the tunnel.


----------

